# Lucy, Ethel, and little Lola 's waiting thread



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Since we had a very successful kidding with puzzle I can now concentrate on Ms Lucy.

Lucy is a FF. She has been moved into her birthing pen. The males have been trying to chase her and jump on her. (Husband is out of town and it's in 20's so fixing fence to separate boys and girls has to wait till next week.

She is the queen of the herd so let's see how the herd reacts to her being away. 

During day she can roam our pasture and still see the herd through the fence but at night she will be in this pen. Next to Puzzle and her twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

You had good luck with Puzzles kidding (once she decided to go ahead and do it!) I hope for the same relative ease with Lucy. Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! Is she Kinder?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes to you and Lucy..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute. 
Good luck.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Ok so I looked at our other 2 ladies and it seems they will be going soon as well. Our little Lola is super small. We are not she how old she is but she must have gotten bred around the sMe time puzzles did (before we got her) now I have 3 I'm in close watch of now. 😬😬


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lucy is a cutie!
Good luck with all of them!!!


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Here are pictures of the others


MadHouse said:


> Lucy is a cutie!
> Good luck with all of them!!!


Ms. Lola
Ethel


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! Is she Kinder?


We were told that her and Ethel(twins) were Nigerian Dwarf but their ears are longer than our other NDs


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatever they are, they are very cute! 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

kerickson85 said:


> We were told that her and Ethel(twins) were Nigerian Dwarf but their ears are longer than our other NDs


 They are definitely not full-blooded. Look to be Mini Nubian honestly.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Happy kidding! I love the names Lucy and Ethel! I was going to name two heifer calves Lucy and Ethel but only one cow had a heifer so I jus got an Ethel and Moo Radley. (Like Boo Radley from To Kill a Mockingbird).


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Happy kidding! I love the names Lucy and Ethel! I was going to name two heifer calves Lucy and Ethel but only one cow had a heifer so I jus got an Ethel and Moo Radley. (Like Boo Radley from To Kill a Mockingbird).


Here is Ricky and Fred our males. 🙂😀


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

We built birthing stalls today. Less stress this way


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Very nice! Are those babies in the top left corner of the last pic?


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Very nice! Are those babies in the top left corner of the last pic?


Yes those are Puzzle's babies. They are only in here at night while we fix the boys fence. We are getting our friends heard as well so we need room and quarantine space for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

kerickson85 said:


> Yes those are Puzzle's babies. They are only in here at night while we fix the boys fence. We are getting our friends heard as well so we need room and quarantine space for them.


Oh, right! I forgot you are also the owner of Puzzles.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Great stalls - but a suggestion . Get the water buckets up off the ground- I hang mine with a clip from the wire. You don’t want a doe kidding and plopping baby in the bucket


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

goatblessings said:


> Great stalls - but a suggestion . Get the water buckets up off the ground- I hang mine with a clip from the wire. You don’t want a doe kidding and plopping baby in the bucket


We plan on doing that today. I couldn't find my D rings to hang them!! My daughters must have taken them to create who knows what. 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice stalls. Good luck.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

These girls are miserable. Poor things. I'm betting we have some kids tonight.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do they have their ligs?


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Do they have their ligs?


Not that I can feel


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Doe Code.... they heard me say that I bet we would have some babies on the ground. Haha.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

I was able to record Ethel's babies moving around in her belly.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Amazing! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

So husband got me sick. I went to bed early so he was on goat watch. He woke me up twice saying that Lucy was in labor. I came out to Lucy having a vaginal prolapse. It goes back in when she stands up. It is minor so I'm trying not to worry about it. Minor contractions. Peeing a lot

We are getting hit with a wintery mix today(Texas) so one of these ladies if not all will go. Haha

Ethel was pretty angry yesterday. Headbutting and nipping at her sisters who laid by her stall. Up and down. Some irregular contractions

Lola is up and down. Can't get comfortable minor contractions. Peeing a lot

All have full udders and slight discharge


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with them!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I hope the prolapse resolves itself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you will have to watch her closely to make sure the prolapsing won’t get in the way at birthing time.
Sorry you are not feeling well, get well soon. 🤗


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

toth boer goats said:


> Yeah, you will have to watch her closely to make sure the prolapsing won’t get in the way at birthing time.
> Sorry you are not feeling well, get well soon. 🤗


Hubby slept in the barn with goats past 2 nights. I've been sleeping the while time. Should I push some calcium? She refuses tums. I can drench her if you think it could help. This is her FF and I think she is carrying at least 3 in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she eating normal?
Moving around ok?

Does she have swollen ankles?

Is she getting alfalfa and eating that well? If so, I don’t think she needs the xtra calcium right now.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

toth boer goats said:


> Is she eating normal?
> Moving around ok?
> 
> Does she have swollen ankles?
> ...


She is acting fine. I've been letting them out during the day. I noticed tonight she has blood tinged discharge small amount. Not sure what is going on there. She has alfalfa eating and drinking fine. She is able to urinate as well. No signs of distress. I was thinking I should check to see if she is dilating. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

If you have concerns, go in and check. Be careful though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be she broke a small blood vessel which can happen. Which is nothing of concern. 

Worse case, having complications. 
However you say she is not under duress. If you do happen to check her,
be very gentle.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'll leave her be. She seems to be contracting a little more today. She has the smallest udders out of the 3 but it has gotten bigger withing the last 2 days. I finally got a picture of her back end. No more pink mucus.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucy and Ethel seem to be much more hungry today.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

They all are uncomfortable.
Little Lola is very vocal which isn't normal for her her udder is extremely full almost shiny. She is up and down. Vocalizing her discomfort constantly. She had definitely dropped. 
Due to Doe Code I won't even get my hopes up for her to go today BUT the signs are there

Lucy is super uncomfortable with her prolapse and pushes every once in a while. I called her vet and he said to just cleanse and push back in if it doesn't go back in when she is standing.

Ethel is a little more bossy today as well. Her back end is bulging pretty far when laying. 

Picture of them lounging at the pool. 😀🤦‍♀️


Lil Boogie said:


> Any updates?


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

I believe Little Lola is in labor. She has pushed a few times. She is laying on her side while pushing. Now she has her eyes closed by keeps calling out every 20 secs or so


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Happiest of kidding! I hope none of those kids fall in that pool…


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Little Lola had a big ol buckling. With very little assistance. She passed her placenta and is being a very attentive momma.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Goatastic43 said:


> Happiest of kidding! I hope none of those kids fall in that pool…


They only get to explore there when we are monitoring them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Lola!! Yay! Great job assisting, goat mama!!
He is a cutie!! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! How adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! I’m late to the party but congrats! He’s a little cutie!


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Ok so Lucy is miserable poor thing. Ethel is more panicky if she doesn't see her sister close. (That's new for her)

Picture of Lucy first then ethel


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucy and Ethel are still holding those babies in. Lucy still has her prolapse and is huge and miserable.

Ethel started acting super bucky starting yesterday. She only acts bucky to Lola. She won't leave Lola alone. Almost to the point I will have to separate because she is running off Lola's baby when he comes to nurse.

Is this normal? Maybe she will kid soon?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My doe Sparrow acted like a buck just a few days before kidding. So, I'd say it's pretty normal but it's not okay if she's running him off.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

I am separating Ethel from Lola now. 

Also Lucy's vaginal prolapse looks horrid. I try to keep it clean but we have to basically wrestle her to do it. She looks like she may be getting a anal prolapse as well. It hasn't came out but it looks like there is major pressure there as well. I'm getting concerned. I'll try to take a picture. She has been outside so it is super dirty currently. When she stands up it goes back in . Don't worry we will be cleaning it as soon as she makes her way to the barn next. We are trying not to stress her but it needs cleaned


Side note... usually her back in doesn't look like this. It looks like 2 balls inside her vagina. Her vaginal usually is open a lot


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just got this picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

UPDATE. 

I took Lucy to the vet for her vaginal and anal prolapse. He injected LA200 around her rectum to have it swell enough to hold rectal prolapse in. He gave us a bottle of oxytocin for after birth to help get placenta out. LA200 after birth to help with any infection she may get from prolapse (he actually gives every pregnant goat LA200 after kidding as a safe gaurd) he said she should be able to birth just fine. After she gives birth he doesn't think she will have any issues with prolapse anymore. 

Ethel is still acting bucky still. No change with her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you took her to a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet seen her, hope she will be ok.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Ethel was bucky because she has 2 bucklings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awe cuties  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to you and Ethel!
Precious kids! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations on the cuties!


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucy went into labor in the middle of the night. No hard contractions but had a sac appear. She went to the vet this morning and he couldn't pull babies. She didn't dilate because baby wasn't in position. They ended up doing a C-section on her. We lost the buckling but we have 1 alive. I get to pick her up from the vet in about a hour.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry she had a rough go of it.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucy is at home now. I had to make her stay still to let little man latch


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry it was so rough. I'm glad she and the kid are home now


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Poor thing. I hope everything heals up with no issues.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, what a story! I have never heard of does being taken to a vet for emergency kidding. I am so glad Lucy and one buckling made it! 💓 He is adorable! 🥰
Sending healing vibes to Lucy.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank goodness you got her to the vet when you did. Sorry that one baby didn’t make it. But the surviving buckling is adorable. So glad Lucy and the baby are at home again. How is she doing with her recovery?


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

FizzyGoats said:


> Thank goodness you got her to the vet when you did. Sorry that one baby didn’t make it. But the surviving buckling is adorable. So glad Lucy and the baby are at home again. How is she doing with her recovery?


She seems to be doing great. She isn't too concerned about her baby. I think I'll be coming out throughout the night to make sure he is nursing. She isn't the most motherly now but I want to give her the chance to bond before I have to make him a bottle baby. I just have to help him get on the teat. She stands there so he can nurse so I'm very hopeful


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry you lost one. Glad mama and other baby are ok though.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

I checked on then throughout the night. This morning I came out to Lucy nursing her little one by herself. I'm glad I didn't pull him lastnight when she tossed him once last night. I figured it was pain and exhaustion that made her do it.

I actually hear her talking to him as well. I'm so happy. I was really hoping she would accept him because this will be her one and only chance to do so.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, what great news!
I bet you are right, and she was too exhausted and in in pain, but hopefully now this is a sign she is feeling better!
I bet you are exhausted too. 🤗


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

My issue now is that he seems to be a little lethargic. Same as yesterday but I figured it was from the meds they game mom for her c section. I'm going to go in and see if he will nurse. She is talking to him amd laying by him. He just seems to be super sleepy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Did you give him B complex yet? You can give it to him orally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What an ordeal, glad they are doing
Ok. 🙏 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kerickson85 (Jan 14, 2022)

MadHouse said:


> Did you give him B complex yet? You can give it to him orally.


He was just a little tired. He is up and moving. He is doing good. So is momma. The only thing is , is that she doesn't clean off his bottom. I have been trying but man is that suff stuck. I make sure his rear is clean so he can go but the stuff on his legs ect I am slowly trying to remove. I almost need to soak his bottom half to soften it. 

Lucy is doing really good. She seems to be doing well and her incision looks great. She is establishing herself as herd queen again. They all are pinned at night with their babies(separated but next to eachother) when we let them out during the day there usually is headbutting challenges going on. We monitor them because Lucy and her incision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are going well.


----------

